# need some header help



## killdustindead (Apr 13, 2010)

i need to know which headers are best to be ran on my 04 gto. which headers give the best gains. thanks


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Longtubes make the most power. There are many brands, PaceSetter, SLP, Kooks, American Racing Headers(ARH) are the big names you will see. They are all good and will give good power gains, price will be your determining factor. Some will bash on PaceSetters because they are not stainless, but if you get the coated versions they are fine, and a lot cheaper than the Kooks/ARH. Not sure about SLP, never priced them, but they are good as well. If money was no object, I would have ARH myself.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

i just installed JBA shortys and i think they are great they claim 30 horses over stock on the 04 gto plus they are a lot easier install from what i hear and my favorite part they dont leak AT ALL!! i changed my exhaust bolds to studs and im glad i did


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Bluegoat05 said:


> i just installed JBA shortys and i think they are great they *claim 30 horses over stock *on the 04 gto plus they are a lot easier install from what i hear and my favorite part they dont leak AT ALL!! i changed my exhaust bolds to studs and im glad i did


_Claim_ is the key word. You won't see 30hp.


----------



## killdustindead (Apr 13, 2010)

well at the moment i am looking at kooks 1 7/8 long tubes. i am not going to put shorties on my car. but i was wondering if anyone has done any tests on what headers are making the most power on an ls1


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Maryland Speed has done many tests on headers: Old Kooks vs. Pacesetter vs. Prototype Kooks...on the Dyno (56K Die!) - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## killdustindead (Apr 13, 2010)

alright thanks. im thinking im going to run KOOKS 1 7/8 headers, catless mid pipes, and a SLP loudmouth 1 catback. would anyone have any other ideas or what do you think about the set up i am wanting to run?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You only need 1 3/4 unless you plan to go FI or huge NA power.


----------

